# Meisterdetektiv Pikachu: Lustiges Video mit Ryan Reynolds



## PCGH-Redaktion (26. Februar 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Meisterdetektiv Pikachu: Lustiges Video mit Ryan Reynolds* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Meisterdetektiv Pikachu: Lustiges Video mit Ryan Reynolds*


----------



## coolbigandy (26. Februar 2019)

Trailer 2 ist schon da





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_JXpqfNYrmc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bILE5BEyhdo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## warawarawiiu (26. Februar 2019)

Ich hasse diese gelbe Ratte.....#+und überhaupt war digimon viel cooler


----------



## empy (28. Februar 2019)

Ich hab zwar nichts gegen Pikachu, aber ich frage mich wirklich, welchem Fiebertraum die Idee für diesen Film entsprungen ist. Ich weiß noch nicht so recht, ob ich es als überabsurdes Franchising verteufeln oder als erstklassigen Trash feiern soll.


----------



## RyzA (28. Februar 2019)

Wenn man kleine Kinder hat kann man sich das mit denen zusammen angucken.
Aber mein Sohn ist fast 15 der interessiert sich dafür auch nicht mehr.


----------



## Koobalion (2. März 2019)

Pokémon ist eh so eine Sache... entweder man ist damit groß geworden und Fan durch und durch oder eben nicht. - selbige btw bei Digimon! 

Werde mir den Film aber auf jeden Fall mal antun, nach Dragonball Evolution kann mich eh nichts mehr so schnell enttäuschen. ^^

Sehe es aber eher als eine nette Abwechslung für zwischendurch.


----------

